# Does satta change in PAK gonna to effect IND anyway......??



## pr.itdude (Mar 15, 2009)

As all around the globe and media, the PAK's political condition is the hot topic......what u think if there would be any political change in PAK, how will it effect IND..?

Tommorow Nawaz Shariff finally gonna to address PAK people through his long march....for the change. Although initially the PAK govt took a hard act against them but when they realised that the _ awam--aam janta_ is with sharif......they r trying to get rid of the issue....!!!

But whats the root cause behind this movement ?......People of PAK r with Sharif that means they too need the change .....as they r not feeling safe and they also have fear of terrorism n talibanism taking over the govt nd trying to rule PAK !!!

That means, now terrorism eating up its own home.....PAKISTAN !!!! 


_{may b i am wrong, but i was surprised no one has opnd any thread regarding this HOT issue of world, infact our neighbourhood which will gonna to effect us the most !!!}_


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2009)

yeah some light on the topic should be welcome, wonder if Pakistan will crumble like cookies


----------



## pr.itdude (Mar 16, 2009)

hmm.........no one was interested.....it seems people r not visiting this forum now.......!!!

Although...PAK govt fell on its knees in front of Sharif nd then the Long march declared successful and he quit it !!


----------



## mediator (Mar 16, 2009)

^^ Yeah, it wud be nice to know what people think about the situation ......  

Consider the following facts

- US army training pakistani military and even gives financial aid to fight taliban etc.
- But Pakistan is training terrorists and even given $6 million to talibs to maintain peace in swat valley
- Talibs etc r in control of some parts of Pakistan n trying to impose sharia, vowing no education for girls and create violence
- Chaos all over pakistan where kayani says something, zardari says something, and sharif says something. Different leaders voice different opinions and statements
- Pakistani academic syllabus as anti-Indian and full of lies!
- A big nuclear state whose military funding and training is solely based against INDIA.
- Paki terrorists cross over to INDIA under covering fire from Paki.

Point : Many things in Pakistan are anti-INDIAN. 


On one hand uniting with Talibs might be a boon for Paki army against INDIA. On another it wud be a curse for Paki people who want a life. But the youths are brainwashed and given a job in "lashkar, Taliban and Co.". But can US let Taliban take control of Paki or later Paki nukes? 


Above r only some points to ponder upon. I dont think a leadership change will have any impact. If you talk of friendship with INDIA, then the inside snakes start consuming you. So even if some Paki leadership tries to make a difference, it will be short lived. Keeping in view of the hatred Pakis have for INDIA, I guess, a strong Pakistan is dangerous for INDIA. I believe Pakistan would be consumed by its own venom. The US think tanks predict of time around 2020 for it. I guess what we need to do is to secure our porous borders!  Let them fight amongst themselves....


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2009)

US of A seems to be more interested in profit by an ensuing war between India and Pakistan. I wish Pakistan come up with something better or gets consumed by its own venom.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 14, 2009)

At the current rate, Pakistan's existence in the future IS threatened. While they are busy devising tactics to conquer India, they are being conquered by terrorists. They are completely confused about the identity of their enemy.

But I don't think that it's more than a pest control sort of problem for India.

@ichi: US of A?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 14, 2009)

erm..its more like a case of U.S-Mexico drug war...Mexican drug war has spilled over to U.S & people are being killed in U.S esp in the eastern coast...it kindaa reminds me of india-pak...whatever happens in pak will affect india...for now the military seems to be holding them off..but how long is this gonna take??Unless pakistan does something from their side,we might end up having a similar case like U.S & mexico

I do not believe U.S is gonna let pak fail..too much is at stake here even for the U.S,If they do then they have prolly wasted all their time in afghanistan


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> At the current rate, Pakistan's existence in the future IS threatened. While they are busy devising tactics to conquer India, they are being conquered by terrorists. They are completely confused about the identity of their enemy.
> 
> But I don't think that it's more than a pest control sort of problem for India.
> 
> @ichi: US of A?



Yeah their No. 1 enemy is India...lol. Even they are blaming terrorist attacks on India and thinking that everything is US-Israel-India propaganda 

Sharia Law and Islamic rule is what they want.

@creepyghost: lol...freedom of speech


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 29, 2009)

Now they are just fighting against taliban in buner. So i think US pressure has worked for us and for them i mean for US. but it's effect is short lived and moreover i don't think that PAK army will be able to conquer India. also for terrorist it is very difficult for them to enter in India after 26/11


----------



## Faun (Apr 30, 2009)

abhijangda said:


> Now they are just fighting against taliban in buner. So i think US pressure has worked for us and for them i mean for US. but it's effect is short lived and moreover i don't think that PAK army will be able to conquer India. also for terrorist it is very difficult for them to enter in India after 26/11



Well....I dont think that Pak army is coordinated enough to fight against Taliban. They are in dilemma whether to support US (which is much hated by Pakistanis) or the Taliban (brotherhood and Sharia paradise...lol).

The buner incident seems to be a blood money game, easy trick to get more money from US.


----------



## Aberforth (Apr 30, 2009)

If Taliban overthrows the Pakistani government, it could spell trouble for India. Serious trouble, unless India declared an open-and-all out war to neutralise the Taliban controlled Pakistan before these ragheads get a hang of the nuclear arsenal.

However, such a thing is unlikely at the current point (or as we can hope). Pakistan is largely a puppet state of the US and hence, I don't think the US would really want things to get THAT dirty (despite its past of pitting Pak against India, as in 1964, 1971, etc.).


----------



## abhijangda (May 1, 2009)

It is very difficult for taliban to overthrow the pakistani government. If this happens US, India,UK and all other major countries will just wage a war against taliban as they have did in Gulf war. For India they will pose a threat but not much as we too have a strong army.


----------



## tejass (May 1, 2009)

yeah of Course ,Satta change will affect !! do u have any kind of questions related to this


----------

